# Wishing to Start selling on Wordpress



## drover (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello everybody !

I did a lot of researches concerning the differents way to sell your t-shirts online and yesterday i founed some interesting things about Wordpress.
Is there someone here that uses Wordpress with Thesis or Thematic or others ? How does it works ?

thank you !


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

I did sell a few shirts on my wordpress site. I used the code available from Paypal to embed the code for the item within the Wordpress post page.


----------



## minowicz (Oct 14, 2011)

Still in the eary stages of planning my startup, but some of the things I have been looking at might be of help

Hosting - (still looking at all the reviews on hosting)
Web Hosting & Domain Names by FatCow.com - 3.15 per month
Web hosting provider - Bluehost.com 3.95 per month


Paypal Website Payments Standard


Stumbled across these 2 together (seem to work well from what I can find)
Press75.com “Acquisto” WordPress theme - $75

Ecommerce with Cart66 - $69


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

I use Lunarpages. I actually have a few other places I use as well, I have one customer on Network Solutions and a few on Go Daddy. 

I did have a few hosts I been with which I will never go back to. I did do Bluehost for four months but I didn't care for their service.

And yes, I saw that template from Press 75.


----------



## bangtees (Oct 26, 2011)

If you want to use Wordpress, I would recommend using the new WooCommerce plugin/themes. The plugin is free and the themes are around $70 each or $125 for access to all of theme. There are 5 or 6 eCommerce themes and it's much much cleaner than using a plugin with another random theme...I have tried both.


----------



## waxtutor (Mar 14, 2008)

I use bluehost and Wordpress. Woothemes has a free ecommerce plugin for managing products, sales, stock, customers and so on within Wordpress. I just set my site up this weekend. It has PayPal integration and product are managed nicely. I would recommend this plugin to anyone setting up a sales site founded on Wordpress.


----------

